# My ******* Eco



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess those are the manual shutters..... It's a definite fashion statement....


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice man! How has it affected your MPG? Did you get them at Lowes? Or Home Depot? After how many beers was this a good idea? lol

Good luck with your modding goals in 2011. :th_alc:


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Heck beer and racing all day what could be better.Its the aero thing they always talk about.Loose is fast and on the edge of out of control... LOL


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Days of Thunder reference nice


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

now that your getting better millage with that you need to offset it by lifting the car and putting 35 inch super swampers!! lmao and don't forget the gun-rack lol


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

langdon_82 said:


> Days of Thunder reference nice


his way, my way. i was 6 seconds faster.


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

DEcruze said:


> his way, my way. i was 6 seconds faster.


This thread is full of win:th_coolio:


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Days Of Thunder is a classic who would not want to quote from it..Its all fun..He must not know how to draft


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

2 cars are faster than one. the other car can draft, tuck in behind the lead car using less throttle. then when he needs to, he can slingshot past.........................

last lap russ, be careful, he's gonna try and slingshot past ya. 
i know cole he always goes to the outside. 

he's goin high, imma put him in the wall.

thats enough cole stop it. please.

im just setting this guy up.

harry this guys going down.

he's goin high, HE'S GOIN LOW!


----------



## bluefields88 (Jun 12, 2011)

If there had been beer in my mouth when I opened this thread, it would now be all over my computer. This ****'s hilarious.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Um Beer and racing was involved in this post lol..For those who cant afford a eco


----------

